# [WAX-IT] Ferrari 250 SWB - Save the best for last



## Wax-IT.be

People like to finish the year by looking back, enjoying all the highlights... This time we decided to keep the best for last, to end 2014 with this incredible beauty. This year we had the honor to work on a piece of Ferrari heritage, one of the most beautiful cars, one of the most expensive, in what probably is the best color combo ever?!

Enjoy this Ferrari 250SWB!

In Dutch on our website: http://www.wax-it.be/ons-portfolio/314-ferrari-250-swb.html
High res photos on Flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/wax-it/sets/72157648618118398/
On Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/WaxIT

*Interior*

We started of cleaning the interior so carpet and leather had sufficient time to dry and we had the time to apply Swissvax leather milk a second time. The leather showed some dirt which was removed easily using Swissvax leather cleaner and a microfiber, on dirty areas we used a leather brush - of course. Dark stains are gone, the greasy layer is removed,... The magnificent leather was protected using the leather milk, we just love the odor! The leather bag in the trunk was completely dried out so we restored this using elephant fat.

All carpets were cleaned using Swissvax Fabric to restore the sensitive color to its former glory. Fabric was diluted using sparkling water, this makes cleaning very easy!

Pics:1-2-3. Dirty interior



1. Before
2. After
3. Before



1. Before
2. After



*Polishing*

Like most classics this SWB was restored a few years back, so the deep blue paint was in OK condition. But anyway we could find a lot of scratches, rds, sanding marks, overspray,... This is the typical stuff you find after a complete restoration. The paint is very good, but the finish could be better - as a detailer this is easily visible.

Every panel was corrected to achieve the best possible result. Using Menzerna, Scholl, Swissvax and a Festool rotary we went to work!

1-2-3. A lot of random scratches











*1-2-3. Overspray, scratches, before and after.*



1-2-3. Lights: before and after.



*Finish*
Using Menzerna Polishing Cream, 303 Aerospace and Swissvax Protecton Matt we finished the wonderful V12.

Finishing a car like this is only done using the best, Swissvax Concorso!

1. Last check after removing the wax.
2-3. V12 love



1. Undertray was detailed completely too
3. Leather carry-on with elephant leather fat





***********


----------



## Yoghurtman

O M G ! 

Breathtaking...... :wave:

What a lovely colour, makes a change from usual Ferrari Rosso...


----------



## RickL

That is possibly the beautiful thing ever

Stunning does not do it justice


----------



## Rock Lobster

Amazing!


----------



## rottenapple

Beautiful car and equal quality of work, bet those wheels were fun to work on


----------



## chongo

Amazing work guys, the best car av seen all year.. Well done.


----------



## scoobyboy1

Stunning car, the sort of car Id enjoy looking at more then driving it, I could stare at it all day and get the most enjoyment!!!:argie:


----------



## Demetrios72

What a stunning car !!!

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81

WOW :argie:


----------



## R7KY D

^^ That - x1000


----------



## richtea78

Amazing! 

Is the leather conditioner really elephant fat?


----------



## mstoces

Wow! Stunning work guys!


----------



## fatjapp

richtea78 said:


> Amazing!
> 
> Is the leather conditioner really elephant fat?


I assume it is Swizol 1042590 Leather Fat. Has on the tin Elephant Leather Preserizer.

Don't think it is made of Elephant fat.....

£4 for a small tin on Amazon.


----------



## ocdetailer

Must have been a joy and an honour to work on, the results are jaw dropping


----------



## Summit Detailing

Fantastic job chaps, with some great camera skills showing off what is automotive art!:car:

Such a great colour for it too.

Some very intricate nooks & crannies to get the rotary in to too.
I've been privileged to work on a red and a black SWB but neither look as good as this blue:thumb:

HNY:wave:

Chris


----------



## Bill58

That's a stunning car. Great job.


----------



## Tabbs

Stunning work and car


----------



## Tonie

That's a very nice car and job!

En een gelukkig nieuwjaar


----------



## waxtrucker

Stupendous :thumb:


----------



## stangalang

Beautiful work on a beautiful car


----------



## lshigham

Wow...just wow

What a stunning car


----------



## 20vKarlos

Beautiful car that is!


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Thanks for all the amazing comments!


----------



## Wax-IT.be

richtea78 said:


> Amazing!
> 
> Is the leather conditioner really elephant fat?


Hm not really I think 

We used the Colourlock Elephant Leather Preserver ( http://www.wax-it.be/webshop/colourlock-elephant-leather-preserver.html )

But Swissvax has the same thing.


----------



## Streeto

Superb, what a car and the colour...bellisimo


----------



## tonyy

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Thanks


----------



## chongo

Guys. What's the wax you like. Chongo.


----------



## Wax-IT.be

chongo said:


> Guys. What's the wax you like. Chongo.


Swissvax Concorso is my personal favorite!

Simon
WAX-IT


----------



## GazGJ

The level of detail is truly stunning.


----------



## chongo

Cheers for getting back. How do rate Vic's red? Chongo


----------



## SBM

Absolutely incredible finish on this, the glossy depth of shine is simply THE best I have seen on a blue car to date - Phenomenal is an understatement. so pleased to see you use Menzerna polish. I swear by this stuff, its all i use. :thumb:
but I am now intrigued by the Swissvax concorso wax! 
Is the wax all you used or was there any sealant prior to it?

Thanks again for sharing this - a truly fabulous result, I honestly don't think it could be any glossier! :argie: :thumb:

Ben


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Menzerna has been our favorite polish for a long long time now!  And they've created a lot of new great stuff lately...

Concorso is very expensive but so lovely to use, it's my go to LSP product for this kind of car. 

We never use a sealant of any kind before applying Concorso, only thing is to prep the paint using Cleaner Fluid. 

Thanks for the kinds words


----------



## Adam_B

Wow, that is stunning.


----------



## Prestige car care shop

beautiful in every way


----------



## alfajim

If that's not the best looking car, I dunno what is.


----------



## Pedro92

just..... WOW !!!


----------



## Stefan...

Out of this world, fantastic work.


----------



## Adam_B

What a priveledge to be able to work on such an incredible car, your very lucky.


----------



## taz007

incredible car there and ace job on the clean up


----------

